# pontoons



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

does anyone have a pontoon set up for bowfishin? if so what do you think of it? please post some pics if you have them. i was thinking that it would be pretty stable, i can get one perty cheap, and you could have multiple people in it without problems my only concern is how shallow of water you can get in with one.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I havn't seen one on a pontoon, but I've often wanted to just put out a picnic table, or reinforced dinner table... might look ghetto, but removable really quick, and sturdy as you would ever need it... usually are in shallow waters, and if not, the pontoon would not rock much at all... let me know i'll help ya out in any way, got a welder, and lots and lots of tools... as far as menueverability, i wouldn't worry about it getting too shallow as I would being too wide for movin round/through weeds and cricks/rivers


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hmmm i might have to see if any of the local marines got any that they want to get rid of cheap. it would be a sweet set up for drifting in the deeper water for buffies.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

ive seen a pontoon in st cloud that was set up for bowfishing. it had what looked like 6' high front and back platforms. there are a few pictures on the bowfishingcountry site.


----------

